

Legal immigration flow-chart - sonabinu
http://reason.org/files/a87d1550853898a9b306ef458f116079.pdf

======
noonespecial
There's also the somewhat circuitous route provided by the visas known as the
“E” and “L” series. You have to have a fair amount of money to make this work,
but with the amount of money people are spending these days trying to get in
with skilled labor visas, I'm surprised it isn't gamed more.

